# swarmorama!



## jackalope (May 18, 2007)

Wow - I had two hives swarm within 20 minutes of each other!! While I was busy tracking and photographing the first swarm my daughter yelled to me that another swarm was forming over the beeyard









Bees "spewing" out of the entrances.








Following the swarm








Oh, they seem to like this tree - let's hope they want to be close to the ground


----------



## jackalope (May 18, 2007)

*swarmorama! part 2*

They seemed to have found a nice branch - 








Seem to be at home now - my daughter taking a break from pottery to check them out.








Chopped the branch off and shook them into a spare box - the bulk of them did land in the box - I guess that included the queen as the rest of them dutifully marched into the fox








An hour later they were all snug as a bug.


----------



## jackalope (May 18, 2007)

*the 2nd swarm got away...*

...the second swarm got away - my daughter chased it for about 1/2km (across two cow pastures) before encountering a forest and gave up.


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

Very nice pictures. About the only time I think of bees and a camera at the same time is while I'm on Beesource Photo Gallery, but one of these days.....


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

My girls loved the pics. So did I. Thanks!


----------



## dirtholeman (May 25, 2008)

Way too cool of pics !


----------



## jackalope (May 18, 2007)

Woops! Coulda sworn I had put 9 frames in there....


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

LOL...that's almost as funny as Gene's Lizard video (see his post in the Photo Gallery).

Thanks for sharing!


----------

